# Does crushing the tiny spheres in a Adderall XR capsule render it IR?



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

For anyone that isn't well versed in Adderall, the XR releases half the medication instantly and the other half has a time release coating that releases 4 hours later give or take.

The method involves emptying the beads or spheres in a drinking straw with the other end sealed off using a lighter to fold and melt the straw closed air tight , laying the straw on a flat surface and rubbing the butt end of a lighter over the beads until they're rendered powdered. The powder is than emptied back into the capsule and than swallowed.

Does this defeat the extended release or is the chemical and molecule keep it from releasing like a IR.

For the times someone doesn't want the effect to last 8-12 hours.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

You have yummy legs but im guessin just crush them but dont use the same cap mayb?
Use a normal veggie one

na, crush them completely & u defeat the time release
use same cap and your good to go

all wrong 

crush it and let it sit in an acid overnite
isopropyl alcohol overnite & u be left with white powder


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

u can use an alkalinizer urinary to make last long
'
is call Ural


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Why don't you just use a pill crusher hehe.

It would be easier thier design for crushing pills.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Why don't you just use a pill crusher hehe.
> 
> It would be easier thier design for crushing pills.


The straw method really is the fastest, easiest and wastes the least amount of powder because its contained inside the straw and you simply slip a gel cap over the end of the straw turn it upside down and the contents fall right into the gel cap, give the straw a few taps and most of the powder is back into the capsule instead of scooping the powder back into the capsule with pill crush, that can get messy. The powder is contained inside the straw and poured into the cap, it never touches open air.

I think I may have a picture of the end result using store bought capsules. I made it a long time ago using Barr generic Adderall XR Brb.

My friend called it "Adderall Molly" as you can see powered pretty fine kinda like baking soda or flower.

The question is does this defeat the extended release or only slightly make it release faster?


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Where are all the pill popping junkies at?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't take that full pill you'd be nuts man.

That gonna release 4 times as much as that XR lol. Only take a quarter of that or something.

Maxium is 7.5mg for straight dex at a time it should be even lower for the mix because the levo harder on constriction.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> I wouldn't take that full pill you'd be nuts man.
> 
> That gonna release 4 times as much as that XR lol. Only take a quarter of that or something.
> 
> Maxium is 7.5mg for straight dex at a time it should be even lower for the mix because the levo harder on constriction.


Yeah that's a recreational dose for me. I think it was 30-40 MGs crushed. I did take that months ago, from what I remember it was pretty euphoric. I was coach locked mind was getting pretty abstract and hyper focused.

It's far from a lethal dose but it's not for the kids.


----------

